# Donnatel



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

Doc prescribed Donnatel. He recommended to take "As needed". I'm a SAHM and when I'm at home I'm pretty much symptom free maybe leaning toward constipation. When I go to the grocery store, shopping, out to dinner, etc..it's a different story. I feel it coming on like a panic attack, I get shakey and sweaty and I have to find a bathroom right away. This drug makes me loopy so I really don't want to take it all the time, but if I did, would these side effects subside? So in my case, what would be the best way to take the meds? An hour before I went out? Once a day? Any suggestions or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

I don't understand the SAHM? You might want to look into a low dose anti-depressant or anti anxiety drug. Some favor D and some favor C symptoms better. Also CBT might be helpful.


----------



## aYBPmom (Mar 12, 2003)

I take donnatal as needed too. However my symptoms are not like yours so I don't know how how it would work for you to take it daily.I take it for the cramps that come with the diarhhea. (I don't get the constipation.) Sometimes the donnatal works, sometimes not. If I get a funny feeling that I might be having an attack come on, I'll take it. Other than that, it's usually after the cramps have started.The doctor, did tell me once, though, that I could take it before I went out if I was afraid I would have an attack. Guess it won't kill ya, if you weren't going to have an attack anyway.







Sorry I'm not much help. Hope you can get a better answer from somebody else.


----------



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

SAHM - Stay at home momWhat's CBT?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

CBT is Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. There is a forum here on this web site about it. The forum also includes hypnotherapy and you could also try that one. I recommended the CBT because it's been very useful for anxiety/panic attacks. From the symptoms you posted it sounds to me as if you could regulate your serotonins your troubles would diminish.Also drugs work best before you get the symptoms so I'd definately take the donnatol before you go out. I suggested the low dose anti-depressants because they might make you less loopy.


----------



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

Thanks everyone...and Lou Lou,I'm looking into a course called Mindfullness Based Stress Reduction. We'll see Misha


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

Hi rmbrowns,I just read on another thread that you had your gallbladder out. Did the IBS come after that? If so your first line of defense needs to be to try Questran.LouLou


----------



## rmbrowns (Sep 16, 2002)

Unfortunately not. It started when I was about 23. I have more occurences now though, but I can tell it is REALLY anxiety related. I spoke to my dr about Questren and he doesn't think my symptoms sound like bile malabsorption. Thanks for thinking of me.Misha


----------



## EYEBSER2 (Apr 27, 2003)

This is the same reply message I posted in the question about Bentyl vs. Donnatol, so, sorry if I'm repetitive to some. Just wanted to voice my experience to youonnatal is a very old medicine. (I'm IBS-C although I think it is meant to help D's more.) I was put on Donnatal to relax the intestines and had a heck of a time getting used to it. (Like you, it was as needed.) It made me either sleepy or like I was on a cheap drunk. I would split the pill up and only took 1/4 a pill at a time usually 4 times a day 30-60 minutes before a meal. Over time, 3-4 months, I found I could increase the dosage and now, if I need to, can take up to 4 a day. I rarely need that much since I'm fine in the mornings but before a large meal, usually at noon I take a full one. I eat a light dinner so rarely need one. Then again before bed I take one. It acts nicely as a sleeping aid. I warn you though.....it not only relaxes the intestines it relaxes the bladder and you may find yourself getting up more in the middle of the night to make a quick bathroom call because of it. The doc decided to try me on Librax which essentially does the same thing but with Librium in it. For some reason I got the shakes on it. I don't think it was the Librium but the other component and went back to Donnatal with no problems. Sooo, if you try it, give it time, start with tiny doses and you may find it helps. I have gone so far as to use it when I had pains even though I knew I wasn't going to be eating within an hr. and it worked well. Good luck...........


----------

